# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2019



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Jun 2019 às 09:35)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2019 às 15:50)

Boas ...junho entra a matar ,com 35.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2019 às 17:22)

Boas ...ainda perigoso lá fora ,o ventou virou para WNW...muito quente ,com 34.8ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Jun 2019 às 18:04)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 30.2°c , com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.a temperatura máxima nas horárias da estação do aeródromo ontem foi de 33.1°c(dados diários ainda não atualizados)e hoje  33.6°c às 16h.
A Hr perto dos 20% durante toda a tarde.

Temperaturas de hoje na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 30.2°c
Min 20.8°c
Max 30.6°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt(ipma)na cova da beira as noites bem mais frescas do que na cidade,hoje a min horária é de 13.9°c às 7h.














Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2019 às 18:59)

Boas...ainda ferve lá fora ,com 34.6ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Jun 2019 às 22:15)

Boas, na Covilhã céu limpo e vento nulo com 27.1°c .
Início de noite com passeio pelo Jardim do lago





























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jun 2019 às 22:23)

Boas, hoje máxima de 35,5°C e mínima de 11,8°C, atual de 18,8°C 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2019 às 00:11)

Boas ...ainda em alta ,com 25.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 20.9ºC / 35.5ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jun 2019 às 07:50)

Bom dia, 15,9°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2019 às 10:11)

Boas ...mais uma noite tropical ...hoje vêm bruto o gajo lá de cima...já morde ,com 29.3ºC .


----------



## Serrano (2 Jun 2019 às 10:29)

21.8°C no Sarzedo, com um ambiente menos quente do que ontem.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2019 às 12:17)

Boas ...inferno lá fora ...sol doentio ,com 32.6ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jun 2019 às 13:14)

Boa tarde, calor com 31,0°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2019 às 13:53)

Boas ...vento a virar para WNW e a aumentar,ainda a fazer pouco efeito ,sol maluco e com 33.3ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Jun 2019 às 14:48)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 31.1°c , hoje mais quente que ontem por esta hora e mínimas também superiores. Neste momento com céu parcialmente nublado com nuvens altas e vento fraco. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 31.1°c
Min 20.1°c
Max 31.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 13h
Min horária 15.7°c às 7h
Max horária 31°c às 13h

De manhã cerca das 7h30m com 23°c na cidade, caminhada de ida e volta ao centro limpeza de neve , bem mais fresco na Serra e vento moderado a partir dos 1300mts.de altitude
































Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2019 às 16:27)

Boas...só ar quente de WNW .


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Jun 2019 às 18:27)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 29.7°c , tarde estável a nivel de temperatura rondando os 30°c.
Com céu encoberto por nuvens altas e vento fraco.
Máxima deste ano na estação do aeródromo atingida ontem é de 34.8°c.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 29.7°c
Min 20.1°c
Max 31.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 17h
Min horária 15.7°c às 7h
Max horária 32°c às 15h












Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2019 às 18:56)

Boas...vento moderado de WNW...já vai varrendo o ar quente ,com 29.1ºC e já sem sol...nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2019 às 20:43)

Boas...bem melhor...como se esperava ,já se vai arejando a casa ,com 25.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2019 às 21:32)

Boas...vai descendo ...brisa mais fraca ,com 24.0ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jun 2019 às 22:52)

magnusson73 disse:


> Boa tarde, Covilhã 31.1°c , hoje mais quente que ontem por esta hora e mínimas também superiores. Neste momento com céu parcialmente nublado com nuvens altas e vento fraco.
> 
> Temperaturas:
> Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
> ...


Encontraste o urso espanhol! 
Grande caminhada


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jun 2019 às 23:02)

Boa noite máxima de hoje 32,6°C e mínima de 9,8°C, ao meio da tarde nuvens e baixa de temperatura, agora 18,0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jun 2019 às 23:04)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boa noite máxima de hoje 32,6°C e mínima de 9,8°C, ao meio da tarde nuvens e baixa de temperatura, agora 18,0°C.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Foto tirada em Seis pelas 17:00
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (3 Jun 2019 às 08:54)

Bom dia , Covilhã 22.8°c , céu encoberto para a serra(norte e oeste) e também para  nascente a sul mais limpo o vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 22.8°c
Min 19.5°c
Max 23.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 14.5°c às 7h
Max horária 19.1°c às 0h











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (3 Jun 2019 às 13:17)

Boas, Covilhã 27.5°c , céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 27.5°c
Min 19.5°c
Max 27.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 14.5°c às 7h
Max horária 25.9°c às 12h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2019 às 14:55)

Boas ...melhor de suportar hoje ...parece que vêm por ai dias de bom tempo ...aleluia ,com 30.1ºC e alguma brisa.

Dados de ontem 20.3ºC / 34.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2019 às 16:48)

Boas ...brisa mais forte ...temperatura já baixar ,com 28.8ºC e muito sol .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2019 às 19:49)

Boas ...brisa já se nota mais fresca ,com 25.2ºC...vai descendo,vai por bom caminho .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2019 às 20:28)

Boas...o sol já não incomoda...está na hora de arejar a casa ,com 23.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2019 às 22:15)

Boas...bom fresco vai chegando ...a casa menos quente,já não sente o bafo quente ,com 20.3ºC...muito bom.

Dados de hoje 17.9ºC / 30.5ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jun 2019 às 22:49)

Boa noite, 18,8°C com nevoeiro de manhã, à tarde foi aparecendo nuvens e agora tudo coberto. Máxima de 27,9°C e mínima de 12,0°C.
Foto tirada de manhã
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (3 Jun 2019 às 23:09)

*14.1ºC*, finalmente uma noite fresca!!!!
O dia também foi bem mais agradável que os últimos, com uma máxima de *24.7ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Jun 2019 às 06:49)

Bom dia, nuvens e 15,7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2019 às 09:36)

Boas...finalmente chegou o que era esperado ...fresquinho  tão bom ,com 18.7ºC e algumas nuvens .​


----------



## Nickname (4 Jun 2019 às 11:25)

Por aqui já chuvisca desde as 11h.
*14.6ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Jun 2019 às 11:34)

Boas, por Arganil já chove.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2019 às 12:30)

Boas...bom tempo ...maravilha para se andar na rua ,com 21.4ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Nickname (4 Jun 2019 às 13:05)

*15.4ºC*, por agora não chove.
*0.5mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2019 às 14:47)

Boas...já houve momentos de muito nublado com pingos pelo meio ,com 19.5ºC...hoje já respira melhor na rua e em casa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2019 às 14:59)

Boas...voltou ...e esta já molha..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2019 às 15:52)

Boas...bom cheirinho a terra molhada ,ainda foi meia hora de ,já dei para a rega de hoje ,com 16.6ºC e boa temperatura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2019 às 17:41)

Boas...já com sol e nuvens ainda ,brisa em força ,com 20.0ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (4 Jun 2019 às 18:06)

Boas, ainda choveu bem por aqui, apesar de se miudinha foi muito bem vinda, apesar de as pessoas que tinham feno para enfardar, já era cerca das 10. 30 e ainda andavam a enfardar.
Sigo com 19.2.

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Jun 2019 às 19:31)

Boa tarde, 17,3°C com 1,5mm e céu com abertas, máxima de 20,9°C e mínima de 15,6°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Jun 2019 às 20:36)

Boas, Covilhã 17°c , hoje bem mais fresco que nos últimos dias, com céu nublado até perto das 16h passando a praticamente limpo a partir daí,  o vento entre fraco a moderado e a chuva passou ao lado.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 17°c
Min 16.5°c
Max 24.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 11.6°c às 6h e às 7h
Max horária 22°c às 17h



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2019 às 21:28)

Boas...sempre a descer,com 14.5ºC e vento moderado e fresco.


----------



## Nickname (4 Jun 2019 às 22:39)

*10.5ºC*, é a mínima do dia até ao momento.
Dia fresco, chuviscou de manhã, céu muito nublado mas sem precipitação de tarde.

Máxima: *18.2ºC*
Acumulado: *0.5mm*


----------



## Bajorious (4 Jun 2019 às 22:53)

Boas.

13.3°C // 47%hr. Vento moderado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (5 Jun 2019 às 08:27)

*10.2ºC*, céu muito nublado.
Mínima de *7.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2019 às 12:19)

Boas ...bom tempo por cá continua ...maravilha para se andar ao ar livre ,com 18.9ºC...muito bom .


Dados de ontem 13.1ºC / 22.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2019 às 16:26)

Boas...brisa a passar e sol com nuvens ,com 19.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2019 às 19:43)

Boas...brisa e nuvens médias ,com 16.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jun 2019 às 21:50)

Um pouco mais fresco hoje!!!
A máxima não foi além dos *17.5ºC*, agora já vai nos *10.2ºC* com algum vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jun 2019 às 22:11)

Boa noite, hoje pouco chuveu 0,2mm, máxima de 20,1°C e mínima de 9,0°C, atual de 11,0°C.

Foto tirada no final do dia
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2019 às 22:11)

Boas...brisa fresca e com 13.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.4ºC / 20.5ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Jun 2019 às 22:19)

Boa noite, Covilhã 14.4°c , hoje bastante fresco devido ao vento moderado que se fez sentir até ao fim da tarde e com céu muito nublado .
Apenas a partir do fim de tarde é que o vento acalmou passando a fraco e o céu passou a pouco nublado ou praticamenre limpo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 14.4°c
Min 12.1°c
Max 20.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h
Min horária 10.9°c às 6h
Max horária 18.7°c às 12h

Fim de tarde :











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (5 Jun 2019 às 23:23)

*8.6ºC*, bela noite a caminho!!!

Na Serra do Caramulo, em São João do Monte, Tondela(545 metros) já vai nos 6ºC.
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOJOO1


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Jun 2019 às 00:55)

Boas, hoje por aqui pouco choveu, quase nada mesmo, sigo com 10.3, já estive para acender a fogueira. 

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (6 Jun 2019 às 01:23)

Boas.
Registo 10.9°C // 53%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jun 2019 às 07:34)

Bom dia, por aqui mínima de 5,9°C e algumas nuvens, 11,0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Jun 2019 às 08:41)

Bom dia,  Covilhã 14.4°c , algumas nuvens para a serra, na cidade céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 14.4°c
Min 9.9°c
Max 14.4°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h
Min horária 4.6°c às 7h
Max horária 9.7°c às 0h












Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2019 às 10:04)

Boas ...por cá continua o bom tempo ...fresquinho...muito bom ,sol e nuvens e com 15.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (6 Jun 2019 às 11:11)

*12.3ºC*, céu nubaldo, vento ainda fraco!!
Mínima: *4.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2019 às 12:24)

Boas ...sol e nuvens ,com 18.6ºC...vai subindo e algum vento .


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Jun 2019 às 12:58)

Boas, Covilhã 18.3°c , céu muito nublado e vento fraco, aguardando pela primeira chuva deste mês. 








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (6 Jun 2019 às 16:37)

*11.2ºC*
Chuva moderada nos últimos minutos, depois de um período longo de chuva fraca.
*3.3mm* acumulados.


----------



## Neves89 (6 Jun 2019 às 17:30)

No peso da régua chove desde as 15+- e vai variando entre períodos de chuva forte e bocados mais fracos. Depois de na semana passado termos tido um cheiro a verão esta chuva é ouro para os solos e rios.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jun 2019 às 17:36)

As saudades que eu já tinha disto. Chove moderado e constante desde as 15h, com vento moderado a forte em rajadas. Estão 13,3°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2019 às 18:30)

Boas...já puxado a vento moderado...boa ,com 15.7ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Jun 2019 às 18:48)

Boas, a chuva chegou à Covilhã pouco depois das 16h , primeiro só chuviscos intensificando-se a partir das 17h30m.
Neste momento chuva fraca a moderada com acumulado na estação do aeródromo até ãs 18h de 3.2 mm


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2019 às 20:29)

Boas...ainda não parou ...por vezes moderada,com 12.9ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2019 às 21:48)

Boas...já não ...comecou a limpar ,com 11.4ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Jun 2019 às 23:02)

Boa noite, Covilhã 10.7°c , com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, acumulado na estação do aeródromo de 13.1mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.7°c
Min 9.9°c
Max 17.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 22h
Min horária 4.6°c às 7h
Max horária 16.4°c às 14h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Jun 2019 às 23:05)

Tarde de chuva moderada, o vento é que soprou forte, a luz foi-se e ficamos se energia um par de horas.
A pouco cai um aguaceiro bem forte a temperatura está nos 6 graus, parece Janeiro. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jun 2019 às 07:10)

Bom dia, ontem máxima de 20,0°C com chuva a partir do meio da tarde que rendeu 9,0mm. Hoje 0,5mm e 9,7°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (7 Jun 2019 às 08:52)

*12ºC*
Ontem acumulou *19.5mm*.
Hoje houve um bom aguaceiro por volta das 4h(acordei com ele) que rendeu mais *1mm*.


----------



## Nickname (7 Jun 2019 às 10:14)

*11.4ºC*
Voltou a chuva nos últimos minutos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2019 às 11:06)

Boas ...bom tempo continua ...fresquinho ,sol e nuvens ,com 15.1ºC...muito bom .

Dados de omtem 9.2ºC / 19.8ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Jun 2019 às 12:18)

Bom dia, já chove pelo sopé da serra do Açor. 

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2019 às 14:53)

Boas ...a tarde a ficar mais calma ,vento mais fraco,com 20.3ºC e sol com nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2019 às 18:45)

Boas ...céu mais limpo ...final de tarde agradável num dia de Primavera ...ligeira brisa a correr ,com 20.1ºC...muito bom.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jun 2019 às 20:09)

Boa tarde, muitas nuvens durante o dia 16,1°C.

Foto tirada hoje a uma cria de rabirruivo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2019 às 21:24)

Boas...bom tempo vai-se prolongar por alguns dias ...com dias suaves ,com 15.6ºC e brisa presente .


----------



## joselamego (7 Jun 2019 às 21:42)

Boa noite 
Lamego 
11°C
Feira medieval este fim semana 

















Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2019 às 22:35)

Boas...com 14.2ºC e brisa fraca .

Dados de hoje 7.6ºC / 21.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Jun 2019 às 07:26)

Bom dia, manhã fresca com mínima de 5,1°C céu limpo com 8,3°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2019 às 10:04)

Boas ...sol e nuvens altas ,vento fraco e com 19.0ºC...hoje já vai subir .


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Jun 2019 às 10:06)

Bom dia Céu com bastantes Cirros, a temperatura nos 14. 5. 

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (8 Jun 2019 às 10:45)

Nebulosidade alta no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 13°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2019 às 12:38)

Boas ...sol e nuvens altas ,com 22.8ºC...a subir .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2019 às 14:15)

Boas ...como estava previsto...mais quente e sol ,com 24.4ºC e ainda brisa fraca .


----------



## joselamego (8 Jun 2019 às 14:34)

Lamego 
19°C












Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Jun 2019 às 14:56)

Segundo informações na página do meteotrasosmontes Lamego tem nova estação meteorológica


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Jun 2019 às 16:34)

joselamego disse:


> Lamego
> 19°C
> 
> 
> ...


Segundo o adágio popular arco de perto chuva de longe. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2019 às 17:12)

Os lagos da Sanábria, esta manhã.


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2019 às 17:25)

O outro lago. Este ano quase sem neveiros. O inverno foi muito fraco.









No entanto, acima dos 1800 m, havia ainda alguma neve da que caiu ontem.


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2019 às 18:15)

Um pequeno neveiro, já quase aos 2000m de altitude.





Peña Trevica com vários neveiros e também alguma neve destes últimos dias.





Os neveiros de Moncalvo.





Para sul.


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2019 às 19:06)

Mais uma manhã com mínimas baixas, para esta altura do ano. 

No passado dia 6 registou-se a mínima mais baixa para o mês de junho, neste século. Hoje, um valor mínimo ainda mais baixo que o do dia 6.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jun 2019 às 19:16)

Dan disse:


> Um pequeno neveiro, já quase aos 2000m de altitude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantásticas paisagens, que quase nem se parecem com as da Península Ibérica, mas sim de algum país da Escandinávia. 
Muito bom!


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jun 2019 às 19:31)

Dan disse:


> Mais uma manhã com mínimas baixas, para esta altura do ano.
> 
> No passado dia 6 registou-se a mínima mais baixa para o mês de junho, neste século. Hoje, um valor mínimo ainda mais baixo que o do dia 6.


Se estás a falar de Bragança, segundo o OGIMET a mínima hoje foi de 3,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2019 às 19:44)

Boas...hoje já aqueceu pela tarde,brisa já presente e com 21.4ºC...a descer bem .


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Jun 2019 às 19:58)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 21.8°c , céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.
Hr de 21% às 14h na estação do aeródromo. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 21.8°c
Min 10.9°c
Max 22.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 7.4°c às 5h
Max horária 24.5°c às 17h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2019 às 21:02)

Boas...vai descendo,com 18.1ºC e brisa a correr .


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jun 2019 às 08:22)

Bom dia, ontem durante a tarde estive na horta com máxima de 23°C e algum vento fraco a moderado, hoje 13,3°C.

Fotos da horta do dia de ontem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (9 Jun 2019 às 09:43)

Mais um amanhecer fresco, *11.8ºC* por agora.
A mínima foi de* 6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2019 às 10:36)

Boas ...sol e vento fraco,com 20.0ºC:

Dados de ontem 11.8ºC / 26.6ºC .


----------



## Serrano (9 Jun 2019 às 11:38)

15.8°C no Sarzedo, com o sol  a brilhar.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2019 às 13:36)

Boas ...sol e alguma brisa a passar ,com 23.3ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2019 às 15:19)

Boas ...sol e agora com nuvens ,brisa mais forte ,com 23.6ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Jun 2019 às 16:15)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 20.7°c, com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco a moderado. 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 15h
Min horária 7.7°c às 6h
Max horária 23.7°c às 15h

De manhã caminhada na Serra da Estrela desde a Lagoa comprida à nave da mestra com passagem pela Lagoa dos conchos , temperatura a rondar os 13°c (auriol) céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2019 às 19:02)

Boas ...sol e boa aragem a passar ,com 20.8ºC...muito bom a esta hora .


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jun 2019 às 19:19)

Boa tarde, máxima de 22,9°C e atual de 20,0°C, algumas nuvens.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (9 Jun 2019 às 19:20)

Boas o dia começou com nevoeiro, algum vento a esta hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2019 às 20:47)

Boas ...já rola o bom fresco ,com 18.1ºC...muito bom.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2019 às 22:14)

Boas...bom fresco ,com 15.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.9ºC / 24.2ºC.,


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jun 2019 às 22:19)

Boas, temperatura nos 13°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jun 2019 às 06:58)

Bom dia, 7,2°C com sol

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (10 Jun 2019 às 09:14)

Bom dia, Covilhã 16°c , com algumas nuvens e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 16°c
Min 12°c
Max 16°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 8.2°c às 6h
Max horária 10.5°c às 8h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2019 às 11:43)

Boas ...mais uma semana de bom tempo ,com 22.0ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2019 às 12:56)

Boas ...algum vento e limpo ,com 23.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jun 2019 às 13:05)

Boas, estão uns agradáveis 21,7°C






Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2019 às 15:07)

Boas ...sol maluco ,bem haja pela brisa,com 24.7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (10 Jun 2019 às 16:14)

19°C no Alto São Gião (Sarzedo), com esta vista para a Cova da Beira...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2019 às 18:50)

Boas ...sol e a brisa natural já em funcionamento ...ao final da tarde sabe também ,com 22.2ºC...muito bom .


----------



## magnusson73 (10 Jun 2019 às 20:27)

Boas, Covilhã 20.4°c , dia calmo de sol e pouco vento

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 20.4°c
Min 12°c
Max 22°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 8.2°c às 6h
Max horária 24.5°c às 17h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2019 às 21:49)

Boas...brisa forte e fresca ,com 16.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.9ºC / 24.9ºC.


----------



## remember (10 Jun 2019 às 22:42)

Dan disse:


> O outro lago. Este ano quase sem neveiros. O inverno foi muito fraco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parabéns, todas magníficas como sempre

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (10 Jun 2019 às 22:44)

magnusson73 disse:


> Boa tarde, Covilhã 20.7°c, com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco a moderado.
> 
> Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 15h
> Min horária 7.7°c às 6h
> ...


Mais umas fotos magníficas, sim senhora!


Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Jun 2019 às 08:52)

Bom dia, algum nevoeiro e 13°

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Jun 2019 às 13:17)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 18.8°c , hoje dia marcado pelo vento de norte moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes com céu praticamente limpo

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 18.8°c
Min 13.2°c
Max 19.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 9.1°c às 7h
Max horária 18.6°c às 12h








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2019 às 16:07)

Boas ...sol e um dia cheio de frescura natural ,com 23.4ºC...muito boa temperatura .


----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Jun 2019 às 21:10)

Boa Tarde, hoje pela serra o vento aumentatava a sensação de frio, mas aos 300 mts o sol era quente, sigo com 18 graus e 27% humidade. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2019 às 21:50)

Boas...fresco natural a sair e com 18.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.7ºC / 24.0ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Jun 2019 às 22:30)

Boas, Covilhã 16.7°c , hoje dia de céu praticamente limpo e marcado pelo vento de norte que de manhã foi moderado a forte, baixando de intensidade durante a tarde e início de noite passando a fraco, na última hora aumentou novamente de intensidade.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 16.7°c
Min 12°c
Max 20.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h
Min horária 9.1°c às 7h
Max horária 22.7°c às 18h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Jun 2019 às 22:58)

Boa noite, hoje algumas nuvens durante o dia, ao fim da tarde já com céu limpo, máxima de 25,7°C e atual de 13,3°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jun 2019 às 06:56)

Bom dia, mais uma vez uns fresquinhos 6,3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Jun 2019 às 08:38)

Bom dia, Covilhã 16.2°c , céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 16.2°c
Min 12.3°c
Max 16.2°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 9.8°c às 4h
Max horária 12.7°c às 8h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Jun 2019 às 09:49)

Bom dia,

Por aqui na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro, madrugada com céu limpo e bem fresca para Junho, registei mínima de 4.7°c 

Neste momento muito sol e 12.5°c, 47%humidade, vento fraco de N.

Nos últimos dias destaque para o vento fresco que tem soprado por vezes forte de N e NW, em especial durante a tarde e início da noite, aqui pelas terras altas do NE Transmontano. 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (12 Jun 2019 às 09:55)

Pois é, nova mínima esta manhã. Neste junho a mínima já foi batida por três vezes. Hoje as mínimas andaram pelos 2ºC, nas várias estações aqui da região e com 0ºC na relva (possível situação de geada ligeira).


----------



## Snifa (12 Jun 2019 às 11:15)

Fui agora verificar um sensor que deixei numa zona de vale bem abrigada aqui a uns 900 metros da aldeia, local onde estão algumas hortas e passa uma ribeira,  a mínima registada ( a +/-1.5m do solo) foi de 1.8°c 

 Neste local, no inverno, pela uma da tarde, em dias frios, a geada e o gelo ainda se mantêm. Deve ter umas mínimas e inversões bem fortes 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2019 às 11:18)

Snifa disse:


> Fui agora verificar um sensor que deixei numa zona de vale bem abrigada aqui a uns 900 metros da aldeia, local onde estão algumas hortas e passa uma ribeira,  a mínima registada ( a +/-1.5m do solo) foi de 1.8°c
> 
> Neste local, no inverno, pela uma da tarde, em dias frios, a geada e o gelo ainda se mantêm. Deve ter umas mínimas e inversões bem fortes
> 
> Enviado  através de Tapatalk



Sempre interessantes esses registos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2019 às 14:45)

Boas ...hoje mais quente...sol maluco ,falta de brisa natural ,com 24.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2019 às 19:47)

Boas...brisa natural já ao serviço ...não se pode desligar...dá logo em bafo quente ,com 20.5ºC...muito bom.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jun 2019 às 22:07)

Boa noite, hoje já com o céu limpo e algum vento, mínima impressionante de 4,3°C e máxima de 24,1°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jun 2019 às 22:08)

13,1°C atuais

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2019 às 22:14)

Boas...mais uma noite de brisa natural a dar descanso ,com 15.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.6ºC / 26.1ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jun 2019 às 22:55)

Dan disse:


> Um pequeno neveiro, já quase aos 2000m de altitude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnífica reportagem Dan!  Belas cores, aqui pelo litoral já foi quase tudo. Aquela foto das vaquinhas com aquele céu está cinco estrelas


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Jun 2019 às 07:05)

Bom dia, 11,1°C com nevoeiro que vai dissipando
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2019 às 14:20)

Boas ...manhã mais fresca hoje ...tarde menos quente que ontem ...alguma brisa ,com 23.5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jun 2019 às 14:27)

Ontem em Várzea da Serra a mínima foi de 0,2C. 

Hoje foi de 1,3C.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jun 2019 às 14:39)

Dan disse:


> Pois é, nova mínima esta manhã. Neste junho a mínima já foi batida por três vezes. Hoje as mínimas andaram pelos 2ºC, nas várias estações aqui da região e com 0ºC na relva (possível situação de geada ligeira).



Enquanto vivi em Bragança lembro-me de ver algumas geadas em Maio, agora em Junho que me recorde nunca presenciei, deve ser muito raro.


----------



## Dan (13 Jun 2019 às 15:26)

MSantos disse:


> Enquanto vivi em Bragança lembro-me de ver algumas geadas em Maio, agora em Junho que me recorde nunca presenciei, deve ser muito raro.



Nos últimos 18 anos, na estação do IPMA, a mínima em junho não tinha baixado de 4,4ºC. Este mês já baixou desse valor por três vezes. Hoje a mínima voltou a ser relativamente baixa (4,5ºC).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2019 às 20:21)

Boas ...mais uma dia de maravilha ,com a brisa natural todo o dia ligada ,com 18.3ºC...muito bom .


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Jun 2019 às 20:24)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 19.6°c , dia fresco com céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 19.6°c
Min 12°c
Max 21.2°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 6.7°c às 6h e às 7h
Max horária 23.1°c às 16h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2019 às 22:03)

Boas...já rola a bom fresco natural ,noites santas ,com 14.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.9ºC / 25.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Jun 2019 às 07:14)

Bom dia, 7,1°C de mínima, atual de 7,6°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2019 às 10:27)

Boas ...mais um dia de maravilha ...fresco tão bom ,com 18.1ºC e algumas nuvens no horizonte .


----------



## Nickname (14 Jun 2019 às 11:26)

Mais um dia bem fresco, apenas *14.3ºC* por agora.
A mínima foi bem baixa novamente, *5.4ºC*.

A média da mínimas vai nos 8.1ºC, 7ºC desde dia 4 de Junho (já que os primeiros três dias tiveram mínimas acima dos 10ºC)

Em Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira a mesma média vai nos 5.5ºC no mês de Junho, e nos 4.5ºC desde 4 de Junho. Hoje desceu aos 2ºC por lá, e não foi a primeira vez neste mês!!!
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I09PONTE3/graph/2019-06-14/2019-06-14/daily


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2019 às 11:59)

Algumas nuvens e 17,4ºC, depois de uma mínima de 6,7ºC, no meu sensor. No IPMA, mais uma mínima inferior a 5ºC (4,9ºC).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2019 às 15:40)

Boas...o dia hoje deu para ficar nublado ...fresco natural a correr ,temperatura mais baixa ,com 19.2ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2019 às 18:20)

Boas...bom tempo continua a correr ...ainda vai durar mais alguns dias ,com 17.9ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Jun 2019 às 23:21)

Boa noite, Covilhã 15.1°c , mais um dia fresco , com muita nebulosidade todo o dia e vento fraco exceto durante a tarde onde esteve moderado.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 15.1°c
Min 11.9°c
Max 20.7°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 22h
Min horária 6.3°c às 7h
Max horária 19.9°c às 16h

Volta pela cidade de fim de tarde  e início de noite:


























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2019 às 10:25)

Boas ....manhã calma e sem brisa ,com 18.3ºC e céu limpinho ...promete hoje mais .

Dados de ontem 9.5ºC / 20.1ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jun 2019 às 14:26)

Boa tarde, ontem apenas chuviscou em alguns momentos, nem mexeu o pluviómetro, hoje algumas nuvens e 22,6°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2019 às 15:32)

Boas ...sol e algumas nuvens de passagem ...tarde mais quente e com brisa fraca ,com 23.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jun 2019 às 16:40)

Por terras de Seia
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2019 às 20:17)

Boas...a tarde de hoje mais quente ...brisa fraca ,ainda com 22.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2019 às 21:32)

Boas...brisa natural já a trabalhar ...bem que sabe ,com 18.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.0ºC / 25.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jun 2019 às 21:36)

Boas, já em casa com céu limpo e 16,0°C, mínima de 5,8°C e máxima de 24,7°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Jun 2019 às 07:59)

Bom dia e bom domingo, céu pouco nublado com 11,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2019 às 10:32)

Boas ...nublado por nuvens altas ...sem vento ...ambiente abafado ...hoje já upa ,com 21.8ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Jun 2019 às 11:19)

Bom dia, Covilhã 21.8°c .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 21.8°c
Min 14.1°c
Max 21.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 10h
Min horária 9.1°c às 7h
Max horária 19°c às 10h

Cerca das 8h com 16°c na cidade(auriol) o céu estava limpo entretanto susubstituído por  nuvens altas, o vento tem se mantido fraco, imagens tiradas cerca das 10h na encosta da Serra a cerca de 800 mts.alt.















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2019 às 15:01)

Boas ...o gajo lá de cima...hoje já incomoda ...falta de brisa ,com 27.8ºC...abafado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2019 às 16:50)

Boas ...vento aumentar e de SW/W...mas ainda quente ...vai virando para o sítio certo ,com 28.6ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Jun 2019 às 18:12)

Boa tarde, 23,5°C com máxima de 26,7 e mínima de 6,2°C, vento moderado de oeste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Jun 2019 às 18:50)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 24.8°c , final de tarde onde volta o céu limpo, o vento fraco durante todo o dia

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 24.8°c
Min 14.1°c
Max 25.4°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 17h
Min horária 9.1°c às 7h
Max horária 28.2°c às 17h com 23% de Hr à mesma hora , mínima horária de hoje.











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2019 às 19:25)

Boas...ar quentinho ainda presente ,sol maluco ,a brisa ainda não ligada para o fresco ,estou a gostar dos próximos dias ,tirando o dia de amanhã que ainda vai ser ,e vamos a caminho da terceira semana do mês,nem se têm dado por ele  por muitas semanas continue assim,neste môdo está bom,com 26.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2019 às 20:57)

Boas ...brisa natural já em marcha ...o que é muito bom ,com 22.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2019 às 22:17)

Boas...vai refrescando ,com 19.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.7ºC / 28.8ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jun 2019 às 07:16)

Bom dia, nuvens altas e 5,5°C de mínima, 7,2°C atual
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2019 às 14:43)

Boas ...tempo abafado...nublado ...de manhã o gajo lá de cima apertou bem com o céu limpo ,com 26.0ºC e vento fraco,está previsto ...não sei se me calha alguma coisa .


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jun 2019 às 17:09)

Ao longo do caminho de Sta Comba Dão até Viseu vim sempre acompanhado dum céu escuro e com mammatus mais ou menos desenvolvidas. Ainda se vêem algumas a Oeste


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Jun 2019 às 19:44)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 24.5°c , dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco .
Caíram alguns pingos depois das 19h.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 24.5°c
Min 14.5°c
Max 25.7°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h
Min horária 8.9°c às 7h
Max horária 25.8°c às 18h












Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2019 às 20:55)

Boas...meia tarde muito nublado...não passou disto ,com 24.5ºC e meio nublado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2019 às 22:02)

Boas....meio  nublado e já com cheiro a brisa a passar ...muito bom com frescura natural ,com 22.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 27.3ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jun 2019 às 22:56)

Boas, céu muito nublado durante a tarde e agora com algumas nuvens altas, pena que na foto não seja como o natural, 14,3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (17 Jun 2019 às 23:06)

Boas pela serra tempo mais quente, a temperatura nos 22 graus,
Sigo com 16.2 graus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (18 Jun 2019 às 08:21)

As mínimas subiram, mas ainda vamos registando valores abaixo da média para este mês. 8,7ºC de mínima hoje (no IPMA), valores mais baixos noutras estações aqui perto. Aos 18 dias do mês de junho, a média das mínimas segue com uma anomalia negativa de 4,6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jun 2019 às 08:26)

Bom dia, por Arganil já chove, durante o caminho houve períodos de chuva forte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Jun 2019 às 08:53)

Bom dia, Covilhã 15.8°c , céu nublado (nuvens aos 1200 mts.) e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 15.8°c
Min 12.1°c
Max 15.9°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 10.3°c às 6h 
Max horária 13.3°c às 8h











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Jun 2019 às 09:14)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas pela serra tempo mais quente, a temperatura nos 22 graus,
> Sigo com 16.2 graus
> 
> 
> ...



Mammatus enormes Paulo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2019 às 10:06)

Boas ...coisa mesmo bem aparecida ...já fazia cá falta ....e esta molha ,com 14.8ºC...muito bom esta frescura natural .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2019 às 11:30)

Boas ....ainda tudo tapado ...alguns pingos...e está feita a rega para hoje ,com 16.4ºC e 1.0mm.

No horizonte...bom tempo continua nos próximos dias .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2019 às 15:16)

Boas ...tempo maraviha continua com alguns aguaceiros pelo meio ,com 21.4ºC e algum vento .


----------



## Cesar (18 Jun 2019 às 17:13)

A chuva chegou com alguma força, mas agora parou.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jun 2019 às 18:49)

*16ºC* por agora, depois duma máxima de *19.1ºC* e uma mínima de *9.6ºC
*
Mais um belo dia deste Junho, com chuva fraca e chuvisco ao longo do dia, e um período mais forte por volta das 15/16h, acumulado de *6.1mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2019 às 18:51)

Boas ...o resto da tarde já foi com sol e nuvens ...a máxima de 25.0ºC prevista para aqui bateu certo ...e continue assim ,com 22.9ºC e abrisa natural vai correndo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2019 às 18:52)

Boas ...o resto da tarde já foi com sol e nuvens ...a máxima de 25.0ºC prevista para aqui bateu certo ...e continue assim ,com 22.9ºC e abrisa natural vai correndo .


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jun 2019 às 21:20)

Boas, a chuva prometia de manhã mas por aqui foi um fiasco  0,2mm, céu muito nublado e 18,6°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2019 às 21:40)

Boas...de momento vai ficando nublado,fresco natural presente,com 19.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.7ºC / 25.0ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Jun 2019 às 22:09)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Mammatus enormes Paulo


É verdade o telemóvel é que não é grande coisa para a foto. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (18 Jun 2019 às 22:09)

A noite segue mais amena que o que tem sido habitual, *15.1ºC*

Acumulados mais significativos do distrito, segundo estações do wunderground:
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades 10.9mm
São João do Monte, Tondela 8.9mm


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Jun 2019 às 22:20)

Boas, Covilhã 18.8°c , hoje de manhã céu nublado com alguns chuviscos que acumularam na estação do aeródromo 0.5 mm , de tarde algumas abertas e os chuviscos apenas na zona alta da cidade, o vento esteve fraco se bem que nos dados da estação metereologica haver registo de vento moderado ao início da tarde o qual eu não me apercebi.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 18.8°c
Min 12.1°c
Max 22°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h
Min horária 10.3°c às 6h 
Max horária 20.9°c às 16h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Jun 2019 às 23:33)

Com 18.2°c , começa a chuviscar na Covilhã. 





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Jun 2019 às 23:51)

Boas, hoje pela serra bem mais fresco aos 1100 mts 13 graus e uma ventania que levava tudo pelo ar, a chuva é que foi pouca.
Sigo com 18.2.

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2019 às 01:13)

Em Várzea da Serra a chuva foi significativa. 

19,4mm no dia de ontem.
O mês segue com 42,2mm.
O anual vai em 499,8mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jun 2019 às 07:01)

Bom dia, 17,1°C com céu nublado e 0,7mm de precipitação.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Jun 2019 às 08:46)

Bom dia , Covilhã 17°c , com céu nublado e chuviscos acima dos 600 mts., acumulado de hoje na estação do aeródromo 0.8mm o vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 17°c
Min 14.9°c
Max 17°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h
Min horária 14.5°c às 6h 
Max horária 17.4°c às 0h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2019 às 10:15)

Boas ....nublado e ambiente abafado ,com 20.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jun 2019 às 10:43)

*15.6ºC*
Choveu bem durante a noite, agora de manhã apenas alguns chuviscos.

Acumulado: *7mm*
* 34.6mm *no mês de Junho(98% da média mensal)


----------



## Nickname (19 Jun 2019 às 10:52)

AnDré disse:


> Em Várzea da Serra a chuva foi significativa.
> 
> 19,4mm no dia de ontem.
> O mês segue com 42,2mm.
> O anual vai em 499,8mm.



Precisamente o mesmo valor mensal desta estação na Serra do Caramulo
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOJOO1/graph/2019-06-19/2019-06-19/monthly


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2019 às 12:26)

Boas ...nublado e algum vento,com 21.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2019 às 15:31)

Boas ...maravilha de dia para se andar na rua ,já com uma brisa mais suave a passar ,com 23.3ºC e nublado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2019 às 18:39)

Boas...céu mais aberto ,alguma brisa já presente,com 23.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2019 às 21:29)

Boas...céu mais limpo e alguma brisa natural,com 20.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jun 2019 às 21:36)

Boa noite, alguma chuva durante a manhã, céu muito nublado e 2,7mm com 18,9°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2019 às 10:27)

Boas ...hoje já levas com um cheirinho de ,algumas nuvens ,com 20.0ºC. e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 15.8ºC / 25.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Jun 2019 às 10:39)

Bom dia, céu nublado e 0,2mm, temperatura nos 17,2°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2019 às 15:43)

Boas ...mais sol que nuvens de momento ,sol maluco ,com 25.1ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2019 às 18:02)

Boas...brisa natural já presente ,com 23.2ºC...muito bom.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2019 às 19:39)

Boas...céu limpo e bastanta brisa narural ,com 21.0ºC...bem que sabe para a despedida da Primavera .


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Jun 2019 às 21:44)

Boa noite, Covilhã 18.9°c , o dia começou muito nublado e progressivamente foi limpando desde o meio da manhã estando neste momento praticamente limpo com vento fraco .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 18.9°c
Min 15.9°c
Max 23.2°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 11.9°c às 7h
Max horária 25°c às 14h

Umas imagens de hoje de manhã tiradas na serra na encosta sobranceira à Covilhã. 























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2019 às 21:50)

Boas...hoje a noite mais fresquinha ,brisa forte ,com 17.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.0ºC / 25.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Jun 2019 às 07:41)

Bom dia, 15,2°C com nevoeiro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2019 às 09:58)

Boas ...máxima prevista para o primeiro dia de verão 29.0ºC ,céu limpo e vento fraco ,com 21.6ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2019 às 13:41)

Boas ...o previsto  não falha ,com 27.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2019 às 16:25)

Boas ...a passar já do previsto ,com 29.5ºC  e algumas nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2019 às 18:44)

Boas ...o verão começou por aqui ,passou mais do que estava previsto ,com 28.0ºC e a brisa começar aparecer .


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Jun 2019 às 19:08)

Boa tarde, 23,0°C com algumas nuvens

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2019 às 20:44)

Boas...brisa natural já presente ,com 23.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2019 às 22:12)

Boas...com 20.7ºC e frescura natural.

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 30.1ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Jun 2019 às 22:29)

Boa noite, Covilhã 20.8°c , dia de céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 20.8°c
Min 14.4°c
Max 24.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h
Min horária 9.8°c às 6h 
Max horária 27.8°c às 17h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Jun 2019 às 08:52)

Bom dia , Covilhã 20.5°c , com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 20.5°c
Min 17.7°c
Max 20.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h com 15.6°c a essa hora.
Min horária 13°c às 6h 
Max horária 16.4°c às 0h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2019 às 11:57)

Boas ...já vai apertando ,com 26.4ºC...nuvens altas e ambiente abafado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2019 às 13:08)

Boas...nuvens altas e com vento de SSW a virar para W ,com 27.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2019 às 14:26)

Boas ...nuvens altas ainda e algum vento de SWW,temperatura ainda a subir ,com 28.2ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Jun 2019 às 16:58)

Boas , Covilhã 27.1°c ,com algumas  nuvens altas desde o meio da manhã e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 27.1°c
Min 17.7°c
Max 27.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 16h com 29.7°c a essa hora
Min horária 13°c às 6h 
Max horária 29.7°c às 16h









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2019 às 19:33)

Boas ...tarde  e continua ainda,vento de W mas quente ,com 28.4ºC...parece vir por ai mais 4/5 dias nada de afrontas .


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Jun 2019 às 19:55)

Máxima de 27.1°c com 25.4°c neste momento.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Jun 2019 às 21:19)

Boas, Covilhã 24.5°c,mais nublado agora , a máxima horária na estação do aeródromo foi de 29.8°c às 17h. com o auriol máxima de 27.1°c na cidade .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (22 Jun 2019 às 23:32)

aí está ela! já chove


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2019 às 00:45)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 19.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 30.0ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Jun 2019 às 10:22)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado e sem chuva 






Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2019 às 10:34)

Boas...como gosto destes dias ...nublado e bom ambiente ...de vez em quando uns pingos ,com 20.9ºC...boa temperatura .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2019 às 13:52)

Boas...nunca mais ....anda fugida ,nuvens e abafado ,com 25.7ºC .


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2019 às 14:55)

Várzea da Serra segue com 20,0mm acumulados.
O mês vai em 64,8mm.
Um Junho mais chuvoso que Janeiro e Fevereiro.  

Quanto à temperatura, hoje foi até então a mínima mais elevada deste 2019: 11,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2019 às 17:26)

Boas...por aqui não passa do nublado ...máxima de 27.0ºC prevista...acertou quase em cheio ,com 25.1ºC e a brisa natural já ao serviço .


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Jun 2019 às 19:19)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 23.5°c , dia de ceu nublado e vento fraco, apenas me apercebi  de um pequeníssimo aguaceiro por volta das19h na cidade, acumulado de 0mm por aqui.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 23.5°c
Min 19.3°c
Max 25.4°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h com 24.6°c a essa hora.
Min horária 16.8°c às 6h e às 7h
Max horária 24.8°c às 17h

Imagens de hoje de manhã com temperatura a rondar os 13°c na zona das Penhas da saúde com chuviscos,nevoeiro e vento fraco a moderado





























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (23 Jun 2019 às 19:39)

Boa Tarde, por aqui está a chover bem, sigo com 21.4

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2019 às 20:00)

Boas...nublado e brisa a passar ,com 23.0ºC...muito bom para um final dia de verão .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2019 às 21:41)

Boas...céu mais aberto e por nuvens altas ,brisa mais fraca,com 21.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.0ºC / 26.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Jun 2019 às 07:16)

Bom dia, ontem os chuviscos renderam 3,5mm, hoje ainda a zero com 16,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2019 às 07:58)

Boas ...bom fresco matinal ,alguma chuva durante a noite ,com 17.2ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (24 Jun 2019 às 10:08)

Bom dia. Alguma precipitação ao fim da madrugada. Agora está a "rasar" a cidade 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (24 Jun 2019 às 11:17)

18ºC e chuva moderada a fraca por aqui. A noite foi relativamente quente, 16ºC de mínima.


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Jun 2019 às 13:07)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 16.6°c , manhã de chuva fraca com acumulado hoje de 5.1mm na estação do aeródromo até às 11h .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 16.6°c
Min 15.4°c
Max 21.3°c que terá sido perto das 24h

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 11h com 16.1°c a essa hora
Min horária 15.1°c às 9h e às 10h
Max horária 19.5°c às 0h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (24 Jun 2019 às 13:21)

Por agora a chuva parou, mas já choveu mais esta manhã que no dia de ontem. 15,1ºC neste momento, mais fresco agora que durante a madrugada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2019 às 14:10)

Boas...já chegou ...seja bem vinda .


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Jun 2019 às 14:22)

Boas,   chuva fraca praticamente sem interrupção desde as 11h, na estação do aeródromo o acumulado de hoje até às 13h de 10.4mm, mensal 24.8mm e anual de 503.6

A tarde parece ir pelo mesmo caminho:





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2019 às 14:59)

Boas...rega continua ....seja bem vida num dia de verão ,ela têm sido pouca,com 16.0ºC...miníma do dia e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2019 às 19:37)

Boas...depois da rega...já a limpar ,com 18.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (24 Jun 2019 às 19:42)

Esta tarde. Base das nuvens pouco acima de 700m de altitude.





Por agora, ainda céu nublado e 14ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Jun 2019 às 20:02)

Boas, Covilhã 17°c , chuva fraca até cerca das 17h, mantendo-se o céu muito nublado .
Na estação do aeródromo o acumulado de hoje até às 18h de 14.9mm com a temperatura mínima horária a ser às 13h com 13.8°c na altura de maior intensidade da precipitação .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 17°c
Min 15.4°c
Max 21.3°c que terá sido perto das 24h

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h com 15.1°c a essa hora
Min horária 13.8°c às 13h
Max horária 19.5°c às 0h














Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2019 às 22:03)

Boas...meio nublado e vento fraco,com 16.0ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Jun 2019 às 06:37)

Boas, por aqui a semelhança de outros locais chuva fraca mas persistente, na serra estavam 9 graus. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Jun 2019 às 07:44)

Bom dia, à semelhança de ontem, hoje céu nublado e 1,5mm de ontem.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2019 às 08:03)

Boas ....bom tempo continua hoje ...fresquinho natural ,com 16.8ºC e nublado .

Dados de ontem 15.5ºC / 20.5ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Jun 2019 às 08:19)

Boas, a caminho do trabalho já chove
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (25 Jun 2019 às 11:43)

Vai chovendo bem, *15ºC*
Acumulado. *1.2mm* (*44mm* no mês)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2019 às 14:44)

Boas ...como esta previsto para a tarde de hoje...mais ,sol vai aparecendo e vêm doido ,não se pode encarar com o gajo ,com 26.8ºC e sol e nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2019 às 18:07)

Boas ...a máxima de hoje a passar mais que o previsto que eram 27.0ºC ...a tarde saiu mais quente  e continua ,com 27.7ºC e algumas nuvens


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2019 às 21:10)

Boas...brisa natural já presente ,com 23.6ºC e já limpou .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2019 às 22:25)

Boas...brisa mais fraca,com 21.7ºC...vai descendo .

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 28.8ºC .


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Jun 2019 às 23:39)

Boa noite, hoje já mais quente pela serra com a temperatura nos 16 graus, alguns chuviscos fracos. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2019 às 08:04)

Boas ...meio nublado e algum fresco natural ,com 17.5ºC...muito bom.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Jun 2019 às 08:26)

Bom dia, 16,6°C com nevoeiro, ontem 1,5mm de precipitação.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Jun 2019 às 08:57)

Bom dia , Covilhã 21°c , com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 21°c
Min 18.4°c
Max 21°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h com 16.1°c a essa hora
Min horária 14.7°c às 6h
Max horária 17.9°c às 0h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2019 às 12:27)

Boas ...bom tempo continua...fresquinho natural e nublado ,com 24.0ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2019 às 14:42)

Boas ...nublado continua ,o gajo lá de cima está danado para aparecer...quando aparece até torra ,com 25.5ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2019 às 16:21)

Boas ...a máxima prevista é de 29.0ºC...já mais sol que nuvens .com 28.1º...vai a caminho .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2019 às 18:59)

Boas...mais limpo e já algum vento de W,com 27.6ºC.


----------



## Cesar (26 Jun 2019 às 19:08)

Um dia algo fresco na parte da manha,, agora o céu está mais limpo, agora é que o calor vai doer..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2019 às 21:07)

Boas...melhor ambiente para se andar na rua ,já limpou ,com 23.6ºC e alguma brisa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2019 às 22:13)

Boas...brisa fraca e com 21.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 28.9ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Jun 2019 às 22:29)

Boa noite , Covilhã 22.6°c , céu muito nublado durante a manhã, desde o início da tarde céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 22.6°c
Min 18.4°c
Max 25.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h com 24.1°c a essa hora
Min horária 14.7°c às 6h
Max horária 27.7°c às 18h e às 19h

Para o fim de semana máxima prevista de 36°c , este valor tem vindo a ser atualizado para baixo, as primeiras previsões que vi no portal do ipma apontavam para 39°c no domingo.








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2019 às 08:04)

Boas ...mais uma manhã  a nascer cheia de frescura natural ...hoje com nevoeiro ,com 15.6ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2019 às 09:30)

Boas ...continua tudo tapado ,com 16.8ºC...bom ambiente para se ir há rua .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2019 às 11:43)

Boas ...depois uma manhã há sombra ...o sol vai aparecendo ,com 22.4ºC...agora é sempre a subir .


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Jun 2019 às 13:03)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 23.2°c , manhã de céu nublado até cerca das 12h, a partir daí já com algumas abertas.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 23.2°c
Min 18.5°c
Max 23.2°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 11h com 20°c a essa hora
Min horária 15.2°c às 6h e às 7h
Max horária 20°c às 11h












Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2019 às 14:13)

Boas ...já a limpar ,algum vento de SWW...vai valendo ,com 26.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2019 às 19:01)

Boas ....estão acabar os dias de sossego ...começa os dias de inferno ,lá fora é só ar quente ,com 28.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2019 às 20:31)

Boas...já com brisa a fazer efeito ,com 25.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2019 às 21:39)

Boas...bom fresco natural já rodar ,com 22.5ºC...vai descendo.

Dados de hoje 15.2ºC / 29.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2019 às 08:09)

Boas ...hoje já vale com céu limpo ,hoje jé começa os dias de inferno ,com 20.1ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2019 às 13:23)

Boas ...chegou o inferno lá fora ...acabou o bom tempo ,o gajo lá de cima está forte ,com 32.3ºC...há tantos dias que não via uma temperatura destas ...foi sinal de bom tempo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2019 às 16:27)

Boas ...como estava previsto ...não se pode andar lá fora ,por casa já no escuro ,com 35.1ºC...inferno .


----------



## magnusson73 (28 Jun 2019 às 22:03)

Boa noite, Covilhã 26.4°c, haverá nova máxima deste ano na estação do aeródromo,  a horária das 18h a marcar 34.9°c acima da máxima anterior de dia 1 de junho de 34.6°c.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 26.4°c
Min 17.2°c
Max 32.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 20h com 31.2°c a essa hora
Min horária 13.5°c às 5h
Max horária 34.9°c às 18h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2019 às 22:32)

Boas ...tarde muito quente e com vento fraco...nova máxima do ano ,fim de tarde a brisa aparecer e continua ,com 24.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 36.0ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Jun 2019 às 08:26)

Bom dia , Covilhã 24.7°c, com céu praticamente limpo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 24.7°c
Min 21°c
Max 24.7°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 16.6°c a essa hora
Min horária 16.6°c às 7h
Max horária 19.5°c às 0h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2019 às 10:28)

Boas ....mais um dia de inferno ...abrasar ,com 28.2ºC .


----------



## Serrano (29 Jun 2019 às 10:44)

23.1°C no Sarzedo, com o ambiente a aquecer 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2019 às 12:11)

Boas ...inferno sol doentio ,com 32.3ºC ...já não se pode andar lá fora .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2019 às 14:46)

Boas ...até dói ,sol doentio ,com 34.2ºC...ainda a subir .


----------



## RStorm (29 Jun 2019 às 15:08)

Boa tarde

A reportar de Pedrógão Pequeno.

O dia segue soalheiro e quente, com *27,2°C* e 45% HR. Vai soprando uma leve brisa do quadrante oeste.

A viagem começou com céu limpo e assim se manteve até final do Ribatejo. A partir daí entrei numa "onda" de nevoeiro e nuvens baixas até Figueiró dos vinhos, onde o céu se limpou gradualmente. Resumindo por breves palavras, o sistema Montejunto-Estrela no seu melhor 

Ainda surgiu alguma nebulosidade convectiva, tipo castelhanus e virgas, que se dissipou no início da tarde.

De salientar o belo caudal que o rio Tejo tinha, quando passei na ponte da Chamusca  Muito bom, tendo em conta a situação em que estamos...


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Jun 2019 às 15:31)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 31.2°c, com céu limpo e  uma ligeira brisa que apazigua um pouco o calor. 
Ontem a máxima na estação do aeródromo de 35.4°c nova máxima de 2019.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 31.2°c
Min 21°c
Max 31.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 14h com 34°c a essa hora
Min horária 16.6°c às 7h
Max horária 34°c às 14h










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (29 Jun 2019 às 17:03)

Grande pulo que a temperatura deu, sigo neste momento com *36,4°C *e 22% HR 
Mantém-se a brisa do quadrante oeste, mas vai aumentando de intensidade, especialmente no topo da serra, pois nota-se que as eólicas estão mais "aceleradas".


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2019 às 18:07)

Boas ...hora perigosa ainda ,com 34.4ºC e vento de W.


----------



## Dan (29 Jun 2019 às 18:35)

Um passeio pelos castanheiros em flor, esta manhã.

Aqui a sul de Bragança, entre os 800 e os 850m de altitude. Algum calor, índice térmico acima de 35ºC, mas muita vegetação.


----------



## Dan (29 Jun 2019 às 18:37)

A sul da serra da Nogueira.








Para além de castanheiros, também alguns bosques de carvalho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2019 às 20:07)

Boas ...inferno de hoje vai-se acabando ...aragem já a corrrer mais fresca ,com 30.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2019 às 21:39)

Boas...bem melhor ,com 25.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 35.7ºC .


----------



## Dan (30 Jun 2019 às 08:57)

O mês ainda não acabou, mas já é possível ver como fica a média das mínimas. Apesar da forte subida nestes 5 dias, a média das mínimas deste junho acaba com uma anomalia negativa de mais de 2ºC e é uma das mais baixas (ou mesmo a mais baixa) das últimas 3 décadas, pelo menos.


----------



## Serrano (30 Jun 2019 às 10:21)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 23.2°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2019 às 10:37)

Boas ...sol ...temperatura por enquanto mais mança ...para a tarde deve ficar mais brava  ,com 22.9ºC...nada mau .


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Jun 2019 às 12:11)

Bom dia, devido ao falecimento de um familiar só agora posso reportar que por aqui amanheceu com nevoeiro que ainda se mantém, 18,2°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Jun 2019 às 12:15)

*15.4ºC*
Por aqui também está um nevoeiro bem cerrado, ao bocado fui ao café e chuviscava !!


----------



## jPdF (30 Jun 2019 às 13:35)

Nevoeiro
Temperatura 16,7 graus.



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Jun 2019 às 14:01)

Temperatura ainda nos 19,6°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2019 às 15:55)

Boas ...sol e hoje menos ,com 30.8ºC e algum vento de SWW.


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Jun 2019 às 16:31)

Boas o nevoeiro hoje ainda se mantém, sigo com 22.8.

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Jun 2019 às 17:15)

Boas, por aqui já com algum sol e 24,2°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (30 Jun 2019 às 19:50)

Boa tarde 

Mais um excelente dia de verão com sol, temperatura máxima a rondar os 34°C e alguma nebulosidade alta. 
A manhã começou fresca, com *17,4°C *pelas 7h00 e algum nevoeiro sob a barragem do Cabril. 
O vento soprou fraco do quadrante sul, rodando para NW e aumentando de intensidade agora no final da tarde. 
Durante a tarde ainda surgiu alguns cumulus para os lados de Oleiros. 

Bastaria fazer 40 Km's para oeste, para entrar num cenário totalmente diferente, com céu encoberto e chuviscos  Sei que isso é normal nesta epoca devido ao Montejunto-Estrela, mas não deixa de ser surreal.

Agora sigo com *30,7°C *e 38% HR.


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Jun 2019 às 20:13)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 27.1°c, com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco 
Nova máxima de 2019 ontem na estação do aeródromo com 35.7°c.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 27.1°c
Min 20.8°c
Max 29.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h com 30.1°c a essa hora
Min horária 17.6°c às 6h e às 7h
Max horária 32.5°c às 16h

Hoje dia da rampa Serra da Estrela com vitória para o covilhanense Joao Fonseca. 
























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2019 às 21:05)

Boas...o dia de hoje já foi mais há verão ...nada parecido com o inferno de sexta e sábado ,boa brisa a correr e janelas abertas ,por casa o ambiente já estava a chegar ao limite do bem estar ,com 23.7ºC...nada mau.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2019 às 22:15)

Boas...melhor ambiente na rua e por casa ...tudo aberto...brisa hoje corre bem e natural ,com 21.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.0ºC / 31.1ºC .

De do mês 9.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Jun 2019 às 22:29)

Boa noite, 24,5°C de máxima com algumas nuvens altas no final da tarde e aparecimento de nevoeiro, por agora 18,0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------

